# Oak File Cabinet



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

Another project from Woodsmith magazine. I'm very happy with the way this simple project came out. The only flaw in the plans are for the drilling of the handle holes. I found that you're better off drilling much larger clearance holes for the screw heads (like one inch), otherwise no matter how careful you are they will not line up. Also, the file hanger hardware source is may too expensive. I ordered better hardware from http://wwhardware.com online (not shown in pictures). Otherwise, it's a great project and an interesting look for the home office. Now maybe I can get organized!!


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

Spectacular!!! Love the color. Nice job:thumbsup:


----------



## Knot Home (Feb 14, 2008)

*Finish*

The finish is Winwax Golden Oak stain with five coats of their Wipe-on poly finish (gloss). It's a very nice color on red oak.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

Really nice work!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sweet job. I love oak and this cabinet is spectacular. Great job, you should be proud of it. ( I would be )
Ken
:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Knot,
Nice job, cabinet looks great. I like the way the drawer fronts look like four smaller drawers. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bramclean (Jan 13, 2009)

Love the cabinet and the color the way it looks on the oak. Very nice


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

looks great


----------

